# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Un año de la riada del Ésera

## NoRegistrado

> Pues si, parece que fue ayer y ya hace un año de la riada.
> Y como la fecha es tan redonda no que más remedio que hacer un balance de la situación.
> Obviamente el balance que yo voy a hacer aquí no va a ser el balance autocomplaciente que ya aparece en la prensa estos días por parte de las diferentes Administraciones que han actuado tras el episodio de crecida, como aparece aquí: http://goo.gl/CFFq8a
> Con recurrencia se habla de "más seguridad", de "más capacidad de desagüe", de la necesidad de actuar "de urgencia"... y lleva a realizar un tipo de actuaciones que ya comenté aquí: 
> http://la-meteo-benasque.blogspot.co...3/08/hola.html
> 
> Ya aviso de que este texto puede quedar un poco como un pupurrí de ideas porque, y espero que dure, el tiempo no me sobra -entiéndase que me refiero al tiempo cronológico en esta ocasión-, pero al menos espero dejar algunas reflexiones que, más allá de los centros de decisión, puedan llevaros a reflexionar a vosotros, lectores míos (jeje). Vamos a ello...
> En primer lugar habría que plantearse qué es un río, o mejor dicho, que debería ser un río.
> Aunque pueda resultar algo tedioso, quiero exponer una serie de conceptos -en modo andar por casa- para saber de qué estamos hablado. De este modo, los que piensen que un río es un canal hormigonado que se ha diseñado para, en teoría, soportar el paso de un determinado caudal punta, pues ya pueden dejar de leer.
> ...


http://la-meteo-benasque.blogspot.co...del-esera.html

Magnifica exposición, nada más que añadir.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

